# Ei dosing and shrimp



## Anderwrw (4 Jan 2012)

Im thinking of getting some shrimp for my tank I know they are sensitive to copper and I'm about to start dosing ei from aquarium plant food uk does anyone know if I'll have any problems with the trace elements mix?


----------



## Alastair (4 Jan 2012)

Shouldn't have any problems at all. I use ei salts from APF and have done for ages now with no I'll effect on my shrimp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderwrw (4 Jan 2012)

Cheers Alastair all i need to do now is persuade the other half to let me have the as she thinks they'll get out the tank lol


----------



## Alastair (4 Jan 2012)

Lol. Touch wood I've never noticed my shrimp taking a dry trip out round my living room as yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderwrw (5 Jan 2012)

Yeah not quiet sure how she thinks they'll get out or how big she thinks they'll get hey ho the joys of educating people it only takes one incorrect piece of information to sow a seed of miss belief then a life time of re education I think that makes sense I hope so


----------



## JenCliBee (5 Jan 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Shouldn't have any problems at all. I use ei salts from APF and have done for ages now with no I'll effect on my shrimp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree with Alastair, i dose upto 10ml of TPN+/Jame's recipe daily in a 60l tank and my shrimp still thrive and are constantly berried and have new shrimplets swimming about all the time


----------



## Anderwrw (9 Jan 2012)

Thanks guys for the info all I need to do now is persuade the other half to let me get some


----------

